# Water, is it cycled?



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I know this has been asked over and over. But
Ammonia is 2.0
Nitrate is 0
nitrite is 0
ph is 7.0

The tank has been running going on three weeks, it has about 15 feeders in it, and last saturday i put in some fritz zyme. I am not sure how far along the cycle is. Could you analiz this for me and give me addvice? Thank you Also is it safe to put the p's in?


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

should be dun


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

What about the ammonia? Is that ok ?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Not done. Now that your having an ammonia reading you should be seeing nitrites soon. When ammonia and nitrites are 0 and you have a positive nitrate reading you will be done.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

How much longer do you think before it is cycled? It has been cycling for the past 3 weeks. Thank you


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

maybe 1 more week maybe 2. maybe 5 days. lol

Im cycling a 90G tank right now, I last wed 12 may, I added 25 feeders to get an ammonia spike, and I added 1 pack of Bio Spira. the next day I took out 18 feeders, fed them a little. now its the 15th and I have 1.0 ammonia I added 1 more pack of bio spira, just to make sure its all working. Hopefully by Monday the 17th at the latest my cycle will be done.

I dont know how big your tank is, but in my 125G it took me 45 days approx, and with Bio Spira added to another 125G it took 17-18 days. so


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Should i order some bio spira?


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Should i order some bio spira?


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

Not done yet, as for the bio spira dont bother, you have allready been cycling for a while


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

THANK YOU


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

indecisive said:


> Not done yet, as for the bio spira dont bother, you have allready been cycling for a while


 I agree. If you threw in bio spira now you might be done in 3 days. Waste of money at this point. You waited 3 weeks already what's another.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

for it to be cycled I need +nitrate and a stable ph and 0 ammonia and nitrite, correct?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

timmy said:


> for it to be cycled I need +nitrate and a stable ph and 0 ammonia and nitrite, correct?


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok, it is going on 6weeks and i have the folowing 
Nitrite 2.0
nitrate 10
ammonia 0
ph 7.2

The nitrite is still there. What the hell is going on with this thing?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Your tank is doing just fine. You didnt even have nitrites 2 weeks ago so you were basically in the first third of the cycle. It can take a little while for the bacteria that converts nitrites to nitrates to populate enough to handle the bio load......you should be done in a few days.


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

is that the highest uve seen ur nitrites? as in, are they going up now, or on the way back down, anyway it will be done soon. every tank is differnt, i cycled mine in just over 2 weeks without biospira


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

They have been st this level for about a week.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I would say since you have a nitrate reading of 10 ppm and your nitrites at 2.0 ppm your very well on your way. I would say another day or 2 tops.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I do not know what the hell is going on with this f*cking tank. It has been 6 weeks and today 
ammonia -0
nitrite -2-5
Nitrate -5
Ph -7.0

This thing never ends


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

wtf

AMMONIA 0
NITRITE 5
NITRATE 0
PH 7.2

What the hell is going on with this thing? My nitrites have been this high for a week !


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

A couple days ago you had a nitrate reading now its zero...Did you do a major water change ???


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

nah dude, he hasnt been doing any water changes. ive been helping hinm through the cycle process, and i have come to the conclusionthat his water is FUCKED. about two weeks ago, he told me the ammo and nitrates were zero and nitrites were sky high. and expected the cycle to be done by the weeks end. then the nitrates raised, nitrites lowered and all was good. but then nitrites jump. timmy had me dumbfounded for sure

paging Don H!


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

This sucks. I just tested it again and everything is the same except fpr the Nitrates which are 5.0. Why am i still having nitrite at its peak for the last week. This sucks and i have 6 srb coming next week. What can i do?


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

Dunno but i had my new 60G tank cycle for 3 days and had my water checked for chlorine and all was good so i threw my RB's in....now i have a bad ammonia problem!







stupid guy at my lfs told me to let the tank cycle for 3 days and i added the tlc super conditioner and tlc's bacteria.....oh well


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

timmy said:


> This sucks. I just tested it again and everything is the same except fpr the Nitrates which are 5.0. Why am i still having nitrite at its peak for the last week. This sucks and i have 6 srb coming next week. What can i do?


 hey tim, if worst comes to worst, and the fish come and your tank aint done, ill divide up the big tank and you can keep them in there until your tanks up and runing


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

redbellyjx said:


> timmy said:
> 
> 
> > This sucks. I just tested it again and everything is the same except fpr the Nitrates which are 5.0. Why am i still having nitrite at its peak for the last week. This sucks and i have 6 srb coming next week. What can i do?
> ...


 Thanks


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Damn this thing. It is going on 9 weeks, and the nitrite has been peaked for about 2-3 of them. I have 80 ppm nitrate and .25 ammonia. There is some angle fsih, tetras, and some other walmart fish in there (i just put them in there last week, because i got sick of looking at just gold fish). I also have an astablished tank with the same filtration on it, so i swapped one of the filters. Doing this made my nitrate go up and my nitrite stayed at the peak. Pedro said it should have been done this morning (done cycling) but my nitrites are still thorugh the roof. there is something causing this , any ideas?????? PLEASE HELP !!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Timmy, What kind test kit are you using. Have you thought of getting a different kind to compare results...Definitely dumbfounding.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I am using aquarium pharmasuticals. I have used two diff nitrite test and they are the same. This sucks. 9 weeks and counting


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Holy f*cking sh*t! My nitrite is droping by the hou, thank you lord!


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Timmy, What kind test kit are you using. Have you thought of getting a different kind to compare results...Definitely dumbfounding.


 i was thinking the exact same thing as i read the whole post. it would not be too far out of the question that the testing kit was faulty, or even that perhaps there something being messed up in the testing procedure. find a friend who has a testing kit and compare so you know that you can trust your water kit.

if it's been giving you wacky results that just don't seem to really be making sense or following any expected trends, this latest reading reading of a lower nitrite could just be that.. another outlier.

above all that, i'm shocked and stunned at your patience to try and cycle your tank for 9+ weeks. GL


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

i just thought of this... but during cycling have you changed your water? if so, that could be contributing to it....


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

i did not change the water during the cycle, well after 7 weeks i did a 50 percent water change at pedros (aquascape) descretion.


----------

